# Overclocking ~_~



## crazimika (Nov 17, 2008)

hi all

im new, and im not sure if im reposting this topic, but i need some help

as we should all know, overclocking is something to boost the comp's perf on hardware, for example, if the factory recc is running at 200 mhz or ghz, doesnt matter, overclock means it will push its limit to 220 or more etc etc

i have come across this problem a few times, but the quick solution to it was go bios, and load fact-default or optimized settings. i asked some friends, n one of their computers was crashed because of it. today i encountered again

so i was wondering, are there ways to disable overclocking? i have no need to run it on the extra juices

umm... i also found out that when people post their problems, they also post their specs... im not sure what brands mine got ^^", but here goes

its... 1 gig ram
XP service pack 3
direct x - 9.0c?
motherboard - gigabyte
what other info will u need?

THANKS IN ADVANCE :grin:


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

In your BIOS setup select "Load fail-safe defaults" (or similar depending on what BIOS you have). Save and exit and all should be set back to the correct speeds.


----------



## crazimika (Nov 17, 2008)

cheers kev, i shall try it out. mayb its been that i've been setting it Optimized =P , i'll try Fail Safe


----------

